# Blue Marlin footage



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

I am working on putting together a short promotional film about blue marlin in the gulf. I know some of you guys have some awesome footage. I you feel like sharing it with me to use please send it to me!

Thanks guys


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

What are you promoting?


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Just an idea I have for a tournament. The weather is cold and windy so I might as well start editing footage for fun. Nothing official or anything.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

No dice? Come on surely you guys have some cool shots you want to share.... The weather SUCKS so it's video editing time for me. Help me out!


----------

